# Roach back



## Mom-n-Reiki

Try stacking him correctly and see if it goes away then. I've noticed with some puppies, their back looks reached until they stack.


----------



## blacky55667

Only a very slight arch when stacked


----------



## fjm

Poppy arched her back as a pup, especially when she was a bit nervous but not quite enough to tuck her tail. I tried straightening her top line with a bit of creative grooming, but then she looked sway backed when she stood normally! Would a little more muscle perhaps smooth things out? Adolescents can be very skinny and leggy, and perhaps the line will look better as he builds up muscle.


----------



## Connerz82

I am also having this problem! Although Lola only seems to Roach when she is on the table... Nerves?


----------



## blacky55667

Yeah hes 15 and 1/4 inches tall and only 13 lbs he has unlimited food and lots of exercise... is it just his age?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

My three have roach backs, and when they are stacked it goes away. I think it's because 1) they are longer than they are tall and 2) because their front legs are slightly shorter than their back legs. Makes for doing a great Bedlington trim but sucks with poodle trims. I usually cover it up with the haircut they get, but it has to be a long haircut to do so.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brownlikewoah

My girl is slightly roached, and was more so when she was younger. She will be two this month and is very very slow to mature, but over time her top line has improved greatly. So, at least in my experience, yes things improved, but it took quite a long time, by 9 months old she was probably at the half way point of improving.


----------



## outwest

Roach back is pretty common in poodles. Usually they have it or they don't. A mini poodle is pretty much done growing by 9 months ad starts filling out a bit. If they have a straight back it will be straight as a little puppy. It's all about how the pelvis, neck and shoulders are angled and if they are longer than they are tall. Sometimes they grow unevenly and it will straighten later, but not if it wasn't straight as a 7 week old. You can groom to hide it.


----------

